# Cece the baby platy journal



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

I wanted to start this journal, to keep track of my first baby fry platy, looks like it will be a mickey mouse platy just like his/her momma. Cece is 11 days old, when I first saw it, it had a little black on the tail and light orange. As it getting older the colors are becoming brighter and the black on the tail is starting to show the mickey mouse trait. I also have 3 red wag platys (2 female and 1 male) and one female gold twin-bar platy. So far they are leaving Cece alone, once in a while they will see it and chase it but Cece is a fast little bugger. Getting away and hiding in the plants I have in the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute! I have my month old Platy fry as well! Both parents were Sunburst Red Wag Platy but there might be some Mickey genes in there as well. Here's a pic I took of them today! I need to feed them a little more often I think >.< but they are doing well! In their own 5.5 gallon tank now


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

*cece*

I am trying to get a picture of cece but he/she is so small its hard to catch a good one of him/her.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah yes, I totally understand! When I first saw the fry I was like "What the heck is that little yellow mark on my driftwood--OH! It moved!" lol, I was able to catch five of them and put them in a breeder net for a while but they just moved to the 5.5 today when the betta girls went into the 33 sorority  Would love to see a picture of yours!


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

*cece*

I didn't know I had a baby until after I put in my 2 female red wags in. When Minnie died I took it back to petsmart and I was able to replace it with another one. I fixed a plant and something moved, I saw the little itty bitty baby fry. I didn't know minnie was pregnant cause she didn't look like it.:-D


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

My babies are only a week and three days old now... there in my avatar.

That pick was taken yesterday. I also have a baby platy journal, for some odd reason, mine are the size of your platy babies but they are younger. I think its just the food I feed them lol


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

From what I can see cece is about half an inch long. I saw the baby fry eating crushed flake food that made it down on the gravel. Which made me feel good that it was eating. I also have 3 females that are fat, so I might been having more babies in the near future.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

luvplatys said:


> From what I can see cece is about half an inch long. I saw the baby fry eating crushed flake food that made it down on the gravel. Which made me feel good that it was eating. I also have 3 females that are fat, so I might been having more babies in the near future.


They are so tiny when they are born. so cute too. I had to rescue mine from there mom, and they now fallow me around the room.

Grandma has actually sat there and told them, your fish not baby ducklings.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

I will try to get a good picture of the baby. I always to a baby check often to make sure it is still alive.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I don't think I feed my baby's enough, I actually need to mix up some more food for them. At the moment I've only crushed BettaMin which was high in protein for their growth and then some New Life Spectrum flake food and mixed that. I have other foods such as Freeze dried bloodworms, tropical flake medley, bottom feeder wafer and algae wafers, should I crush any to add to the mixture?

(Sorry for kind of taking over your thread luvplatys >.<)


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah I don't think I feed my baby's enough, I actually need to mix up some more food for them. At the moment I've only crushed BettaMin which was high in protein for their growth and then some New Life Spectrum flake food and mixed that. I have other foods such as Freeze dried bloodworms, tropical flake medley, bottom feeder wafer and algae wafers, should I crush any to add to the mixture?
> 
> (Sorry for kind of taking over your thread luvplatys >.<)


I put algae wafer, flakes, shrimp pallets, and blood worms all and grind it up nice and fine. THEY LOVE IT! Its a good mix for them too.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

No problem. I am new to this, so I am still learning about all of this. I am sure someone can answer your question about feeding them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You guys think platy fry are small... Lol.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

So far it is the only one I have seen. I am sure there are smaller ones. LOL


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, I never said they were small, in fact I know there are much smaller fry out there! I was just surprised to see a small yellow dot swimming around my tank XD and thanks WolfHowling! I'll be sure to add some more things in the mix.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol, I never said they were small, in fact I know there are much smaller fry out there! I was just surprised to see a small yellow dot swimming around my tank XD and thanks WolfHowling! I'll be sure to add some more things in the mix.


No problem.

Matt, yep have you ever seen a baby betta at petco? And you think to yourself you half to be at least two or three months old.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup. I'm a betta breeder, you should see them the day they hatch! The babies at petco could honestly be anywhere between 1 1/2 to 4 months old, it all depends on the size they sell them at and how fast the breeder grows his/her fish.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a question regarding bettas...Can they be put with other fish or by themselves????


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes they can, however you have to make sure it's the right fish. Some fish can be fin nippers like most of the Barb family, most torpedo shaped Tetra like Neon Tetras are fine to be housed with. My Female Betta Sorority is in with 7 Neon Tetras, 6 Dwarf Cory cats and a Bristlenose Pleco. You just have to be careful about nippers and then of course some betta's can't handle being in with others and might stress them out so you have to watch for their personality as well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup! As long as you have a big enough tank, bettas can go with peaceful tropical fish like snails, shrimp, endlers, guppies (You should take caution with this one- only put calm bettas with them), Corydora catfish, female bettas can be in groups of four or more, some tetras, and yes... Platies.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

When I was younger I had an aquarium and we had goldfish and we put a betta in with it and it ended up killing the goldfish. Because we didn't know any better. My friend had a betta with 3 tetras I don't know which one and they killed the betta.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

*April 18*

I was a little nervous about not seeing Cece swimming but I caught a glance of him/her swimming around, doing great. I love watching the fish swim it is so relaxing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

luvplatys said:


> I was a little nervous about not seeing Cece swimming but I caught a glance of him/her swimming around, doing great. I love watching the fish swim it is so relaxing.


Yup! That's why I currently have 5 planted tanks set up right now! It's a huge stress reliever for me so I do it basically therapeutically and I've just really grown into the hobby since I've started!


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

I know am thinking about getting another tank but I have to figure out where to put it. LOL.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol yeah that's my problem, I have another tank that I could set up for a betta but I don't think I have enough room for all the cords XD If you think about it all my tanks have 3 or 4 cords coming from them, that's a lot of outlets XD


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

yep it is alot of power cords.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

*Cece*

Cece is still around, getting cuter by the minute. I had a fish die last night and I got another fish today. I took the dead fish back to Petsmart and they let me exchange it for another one. I got a female mickey mouse. She is getting used to the tank. :-D


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

*bad luck*

My bad luck with fish continues. I had my male platy die on sunday, did a water change and now I can't find my little baby fry. I took him out before I did the water change and I put him back in and now I can't seem to find him. I don't know if one of the females caught him and ate him.  So now I am down to 3 female platys.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww I'm sorry to hear  -hugs-


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your baby.


----------



## luvplatys (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you. Now I have 7 baby molly fry from LFS. They gave them to me free. So I took them so that way they won't become food for the other mollies in the tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they'll have a good home now.


----------

